# The Corrs: Live in London



## mike c

The Corrs: Live in London

Back in 2000, the Corrs was scheduled to have a concert in the Philippines, I liked enough of their songs to buy front row concert tickets (at that time, those were at the limit of my funds). But for some reason the Corrs, either because of security reasons or health reasons, had to postpone the concert. :crying:

We had the option of getting new tickets for the new date or get a refund, because I had severe buyer's remorse after purchasing those expensive tickets, I opted for the refund. My friends still went and the general comment was that it was boring. People here have been so used to boy band concerts or dancing superstars that their concert felt like they were watching a classical orchestra in concert.

There was no dancing, they were just sitting or standing - singing.

Fast forward to 2004, I grabbed this DVD off the rack the moment I saw it because I had "missed" the concert a few years back. I was confident that with my sound system I could "mimic" the concert experience.

On to the DVD review:
SQ wise, it was more or less exactly like their audio CD albums but with applause and stuff, indeed they did not dance around and get everybody going. They just did their stuff and I was in awe of how many songs they had per album that I liked, and since they were drawing from multiple previous albums before this concert ... it seems like every song they sang was my favorite. Most concerts I've watched, I had to sit through songs I did not like and know.

PQ wise, this had better PQ than my other concert DVD's which always had more pixels visible than I liked.

Feature wise, this concert DVD made use of the mutiple angles available. In this case each of the 4 performers. You had the option of watching the concert in 5 views, the default view and 4 just focused on the individual performer. Though this was not available for every song. I really enjoyed gawking at the beautiful lead singer and was awed at how good the female drummer was. (songs available for multiple angles: "Dreams," "Radio," and "Breathless")

I highly recommend this DVD because of the high number of songs that are great!

Format: Anamorphic, Color, DVD-Video, Live, Dolby, Widescreen, DTS Surround Sound, NTSC


----------

